# Cubesmith tiles vs stickers, which is better?



## bojadada (Jan 15, 2011)

I want to get some replacement stickers/tiles, but I don't know which is better. I like the stickers because they have really nice colors, but the tiles seem like they would last longer.


----------



## PowerCuber (Jan 15, 2011)

The tiles last longer but I hate how they feel. stickers all the way.


----------



## Edward (Jan 15, 2011)

IMO, tiles are only good for presentation, not actually cubing. Stickers last a long time, and the feel is better. But you really have to try both and form your own opinion.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jan 15, 2011)

bojadada said:


> I want to get some replacement stickers/tiles, but I don't know which is better. I like the stickers because they have really nice colors, but the tiles seem like they would last longer.


 
Stickers feel better to me but it's different for everybody. There are already like rice threads on this topic so I suggest using the search before you get flammed


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 15, 2011)

I use textured tiles. I'm OCD and have to replace any sticker with even the smallest imperfection.
I can only use smooth tiles when it's warm or the cube slips through my fingers.


----------



## nickvu2 (Jan 15, 2011)

I like the feel of textured tiles, but the color is sort of washed out. Better color = better recognition, so I use stickers.


----------



## hanwu (Jan 15, 2011)

I think it's just a issue of personal preference. I prefer vinyl stickers and smooth tiles but not texture ones. You could try all three of them and figure out which one you prefer. It's important how you feel.


----------



## Dene (Jan 15, 2011)

I actually find that stickers last longer than my tiles did. The tiles would always chip. I use stickers nowadays but I could get used to textured tiles again if I felt like it.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 15, 2011)

I smoothed tiled my v5 and it's perfect. I love the shades and none are chipped. They've been on for 1 year +. I don't recommend tililing all your 3x3s though.


----------



## 4. (Jan 15, 2011)

Here are some pros and cons in my opinion, this might be completely different for you.

Tiles

*Pros:*

They look good
Almost last forever

*Cons:*

They feel slippery
The colours are pretty dull and "washed out"

Stickers

*Pros:*

They are cheaper than tiles
The colours are bright and stand out
They give more grip

*Cons:*

They chip and peel easily
You have to replace them occasionally, especially if you don't like worn and torn stickers and/or you are a rough cuber

Again, this is only my opinion and I highly recommend that you order a set of each and try it out for yourself.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 15, 2011)

My Cubesmith stickers have lasted a very long time and there is still no visible wear, but on the non-cubesmith sides they are chipped and gross.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 15, 2011)

4. said:


> Here are some pros and cons in my opinion, this might be completely different for you.
> 
> Tiles
> 
> ...


Contradicting statements there.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 15, 2011)

By saying they look good I think he means they look clean and professional to a non-cuber. To a cuber they see dull colors that hinder recognition. Only my assumption though.


----------



## nickvu2 (Jan 16, 2011)

cincyaviation said:


> Contradicting statements there.


I disagree, color is only one factor in looking good. Tiles appear sturdy (due to thickness) and clean (since they don't rip lick stickers). Even though a tiled cube isn't as vibrant, it looks great IMO.

edit: I commented before reading the last post. Basically I agree with freshcuber.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jan 16, 2011)

Whatever stickers come on the QJ skewb are my favorite. They're like textured stickers.


----------



## tertius (Jan 16, 2011)

For me the feel of each type was a large factor. I am going all sticker due to the grip. I personally found stickers to have the most grip, followed by smooth tiles and textured tiles were very slick feeling. I currently have all three types on different cubes I use right now. 

I also like my red/orange and blue/green to have high contrast and be muted (not fluorescent at all I find myself staring at them when solving). So the best option for those color combinations was the stickers. 

For something that just sat on the shelf I would probably get tiles.


----------

